

Using Tir's Tasks For Async Photo Uploads - clyfe
http://sheddingbikes.com/posts/1292063326.html

======
zrail
_sigh_

I have to hope that future web frameworks take inspiration from tir and use
something like mongrel2 underneath. The whole concept of building in async
distributed background processing from the get-go is a huge win when you're
going to be doing that sort of thing eventually anyway.

As it stands, I have to go into work on Monday and start hacking something
like this into our system. Except it won't be nearly as elegant or simple to
snap together.

 _sigh_

~~~
zedshaw
Yes, I really like this stuff. I think back to having to use "hacks" like
BackgroundDRB and cringe now.

